# CPL & waterfowling



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

I am having trouble finding the answer to this question: Is is legal to carry a sidearm while hunting waterfowl if the owner has a CPL and the gun is carried concealed? I found this answer in the DNR website:

http://midnr.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/MiDNR.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_sid=TOm6gIRh&p_lva=&p_faqid=1587&p_created=1029094035&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTYxMCZwX3NlYXJjaF90ZXh0PWR1Y2sgaHVudGluZyAmIGZpcmVhcm1zJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwxPX5hbnl_JnBfcHJvZF 

But then again, I found this in the section on the waterfowl rules and regulations:

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10859-31034--,00.html 

Does the concealed pistol count as a "second gun", even though it is not being used to take game with? I was unable to find any kind of answer on the USFWS website, either. Thanks in advance.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

With a CPL you can carry a pistol while duck hunting as long as you not not use it to take game.. The second weapon would apply to Two guns for duck hunting.....


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

malainse said:


> With a CPL you can carry a pistol while duck hunting as long as you not not use it to take game.. The second weapon would apply to Two guns for duck hunting.....


  with the exception of a CPL applies only to handguns, not to any type of longarm. I don't want somebody trying to say, I don't use my 30-06 for ducks just coyotes..... so the two weapon thing applies to any longarm. Also if you don't have a CPL then it would apply to a handgun too.

I know nobody here would be looking for loopholes but some will.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Like The Soon To Be Retired Leo Said, And One More Very Important Issue To That Cpl And Handgun. Make Dam* Sure You Don't Even Pull It Out To Look At It Or Clean It While Duck Hunting Or You Are In A Very Serious Violation Of The Law Mister If You Are Caught! No If Ans Or Butts About It, The Same Applies For Archery Deer Hunting If You Have A Cpl You May Carry Then Also, But, You May Only *****and I Say Again, You May Only Pull That Weapon Out In A True Life Or Death Matter Of Self Defense*******
That Cpl Is Not A License To Go Out And Play With Your Weapon Whenever You Feel Like It, It's For One And Only One Purpose, Self Defense In A Life Or Death Situation!!!!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Like The Soon To Be Retired Leo Said, And One More Very Important Issue To That Cpl And Handgun. Make Dam* Sure You Don't Even Pull It Out To Look At It Or Clean It While Duck Hunting Or You Are In A Very Serious Violation Of The Law Mister If You Are Caught! No If Ans Or Butts About It, The Same Applies For Archery Deer Hunting If You Have A Cpl You May Carry Then Also, But, You May Only *****and I Say Again, You May Only Pull That Weapon Out In A True Life Or Death Matter Of Self Defense*******


 Thanks for the lecture, mom..............I took the CCW course; I am aware of what I can and can't do while carrying, thank you very much.


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

Sorry to side track this........

Mr. 16, send me a PM with your email addy.
I lost all email addys from the lightning strike.
Have fun Saturday too!
You know where I'll be ...Kirk


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> Thanks for the lecture, mom..............I took the CCW course; I am aware of what I can and can't do while carrying, thank you very much.


Now, now... we can all use reminders from time to time. For that matter I didn't realize a CPL holder could carry their sidearm while hunting wildfowl.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> Now, now... we can all use reminders from time to time. For that matter I didn't realize a CPL holder could carry their sidearm while hunting wildfowl.


 Yeah, after reading about them turkeys, ya never know


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

> Now, now... we can all use reminders from time to time.




Its not the 'reminder'.....it's the tone of the poster that pissed me off.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

answerguy8 said:


> Now, now... we can all use reminders from time to time. For that matter I didn't realize a CPL holder could carry their sidearm while hunting wildfowl.


 And for that matter If a nudists carries, is it brandishing?


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

dodge7 said:


> And for that matter If a nudists carries, is it brandishing?


that would fall under the 'open carry' laws :yikes: :lol: :yikes: 


ferg....


----------

